# Router bit



## lmoore2213 (Jan 31, 2012)

What is the best bit to use to cut a circle?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A straight bit would work. I like an up spiral better. I use a 3/8 or a 1/4 depending on the thickness of the work.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Straight bit, short solid carbide x 1/4" shank.
This is a very high stress cut so flute length should be limited to thickness of material.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Lloyd.

I have had good results with 1/4" and 3/8" bits.

Do not cut too deep on each pass.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

lmoore2213 said:


> What is the best bit to use to cut a circle?


It depends. A spiral up-cut bit (make sure the bit + collet are clean and tight) does a good job at chip extraction but isn't friendly to the top surface of veneered sheet goods. A straight bit is inexpensive and leaves a nice edge for a shallow recess although you need to plunge while cutting. Use multiple passes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lloyd

Just about any router bit will do the job  but plunge bits work the best for me.

==



lmoore2213 said:


> What is the best bit to use to cut a circle?


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Lloyd - 

Welcome to the forum!

What material are you routing..?

Fred


----------

